# New Archery Store/Range in Durham?



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Yep !!
Sounds like the right place.
Some do.
Yep
Time will tell.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

The new store which is expected to open in a couple of weeks is, East Hill Outdoors. Their number is 905.983.5550.
From my understanding, the official grand opening will not be till later in the summer although the store and indoor archery range will be open soon. I have heard the store will sell and service archery and firearms along with outdoor clothing lines.
The store is located on Hwy 115 at Orono. (The old Holiday World RV/Camper location)
As the time gets closer to opening, more details should become available.


----------



## gclay9999 (Dec 17, 2010)

The wife and I signed a form for a new club in Gravenhurst (I think, signed blind).


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

I take that this is going to be located close to the #9 hwy cut off by the sounds of it.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

County Rd. 9 is a fair bit north this is south of Taunton Rd. in between the 3rd and4th concessions




MJewell said:


> I take that this is going to be located close to the #9 hwy cut off by the sounds of it.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Cool! My family bought a boat from that building in '75!


----------

